# yarn stash buster projects



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/42-kitchen-goodies-cozies-yarn-stash-busters/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the link


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice! Thnx lots. I may use some of those for a few little gifty like things.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you for another great link


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Y'all are very welcome.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Nice! Thnx lots. I may use some of those for a few little gifty like things.


 This is what I was thinking. Christmas is just around the corner. A mug with a fav tea , tea ball,antique spoon and wrapped with a cozy. Hot cocoa and a chocolate dipped spoon.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Another website I will have to come back and check out. My cheese is coagulating right now, and the timer is going to go off soon.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Awesome link! I'm in love with the crocheted loaf pan tote. That is super-cute.


----------

